# Redcliffe Brew Day



## stillscottish (17/5/09)

May as well get in early with this one.
4th July at Castle Stillscottish. I'll be putting my 200 year old esky and 300 year old laundry kettle to good use.
Kick off about 11am and in honour of our Seppo friends will be doing an APA or a CAP (probably an APA as there'll be funkier smells for the K'n'Kers that I hope to have there).

Y'all know the drill; make beer, talk shite, drink, BBQ - maybe even some of those penisy looking hot dogs for Independence Day.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## winkle (17/5/09)

stillscottish said:


> May as well get in early with this one.
> 4th July at Castle Stillscottish. I'll be putting my 200 year old esky and 300 year old laundry kettle to good use.
> Kick off about 11am and in honour of our Seppo friends will be doing an APA or a CAP (probably an APA as there'll be funkier smells for the K'n'Kers that I hope to have there).
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, there are more brew days happening than you can point a double plugged thong at ATM.
Go the CAP as well !


----------



## winkle (18/5/09)

Not demonstrating how to fill a "Botu-cube-o-death" I take it?


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

Campbell,

I am a definite maybe at this stage for the whole day but I reckon I will stick my head over the fence on this one regardless if that alright? I will make sure I wear my double pluggers to this one as I embrassed myself at Winkles wearing the single pluggers (very unsafe and was dressed down and frowned upon by MrW :angry: ).



Cheers

Chappo


----------



## stillscottish (18/5/09)

Come and see how Bling-free Beer is made.







The HLT








The Mash Tun








The Boiler








The Brewstand


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

ROFL! :super: 

Was Jesus upset when he discovered you had stolen his table for your brew stand?  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## mika (18/5/09)

Essence of Ghecko in the mash included free of charge.


----------



## winkle (18/5/09)

:lol: 
GOT MILK, MILF, Lizard?
I'll be there to drink and talk incessantly so you forget what you're doing.


----------



## bonj (18/5/09)

I'm a definite maybe for this one too. I've got a few VW wheels if you're interested, Campbell.


----------



## stillscottish (26/5/09)

No thanks, I like my beer off the wood.

And who said there's no bling - oh, it was me.






The Mighty Marga in action


Doing a double batch just now to se if me and the equipment are up to it.

Cembell
Just back from Un Zud


----------



## Scruffy (26/5/09)

Ross is going to be a (slightly) rich(er) man, put me down for one of those Marga Pasta machines :wub:...


----------



## Sully (26/5/09)

I like the hopper on your mill Campbell.... I wonder if I could tuck that up my shirt and would anyone notice??

Put me down as a definate maybe. July is too far for me to plan as yet but will be shaping my calendar around it.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (26/5/09)

You've got until the 4th o' July to copper plate the HLT & Kettle to match the hopper


----------



## stillscottish (27/5/09)

Let's not forget the sturdy Mash Paddle.


----------



## winkle (27/5/09)

I hope your not stuffing a sheep's stomach with the spent grain (along with other un-mentionable bits) on the day ?

View attachment 27491


----------



## PHARSYDE (27/5/09)

ROFL, always done good by me..... hehe


stillscottish said:


> Let's not forget the sturdy Mash Paddle.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/09)

stillscottish said:


>




Yours really is bigger than mine Campbell.  
Scotland Forever And A Day! :super: 
Your brewday is starting to get more attractive post by post & I think I will be good all things considered?. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

Is this a sleep over brew day ?

Batz


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/09)

That all depends who you're sleeping with........ h34r:


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/09)

....but seriously.

At the moment it's going to be a brew day come barbie come piss up ( but aren't they all).
There'll be som non-brewing types coming round later in the day for the barbie part of things.
Accommodation wise, I have a bed-setee in the tv room , two couches in the living room and floor space available. Take your pick.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

If I can't make Sully's BD next weekend, I'll try to get over for this one. I will however be working till 12:30, so will leave sometime after this. Should take me a shade over 2 hours, so would rock up for an evening of drinkies and maybe even mash-out/boil (perhaps) around 2:30-3:00.

Anywho, sounds like fun, so will let you know closer to the date!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

I'll bring a party keg

Batz


----------



## clean brewer (13/6/09)

Its just clicked that I have to go to a Rugby League Coaching Clinic on that day in Maroochydore so, I could maybe get there..... :unsure: Not 100% sure though ATM..


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

Would never have picked you for a League player Jody.........


h34r:






Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/09)

Batz said:


> I'll bring a party keg
> 
> Batz



And I will take the bed-setee thank you very much Campbell. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Its just clicked that I have to go to a Rugby League Coaching Clinic on that day in Maroochydore so, I could maybe get there..... :unsure: Not 100% sure though ATM..




I hope your not using that as an excuse for not being there?

Batz


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> And I will take the bed-setee thank you very much Campbell. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP



Will you now ?


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/09)

This sounds like it's going to be bigger than ten bears!!!! I'd better start organising things.

I'm still toying with the idea of two beers, an APA and a CAP. If I stay off the drink it's a possibility with the antiques.
Mash in for the first at 11am and brewing, eating, drinking, talking shit till close of business.

Recipes will be posted later for input/criticism. This is a liquid yeast free zone so if it aint in a packet it aint being used.
Food will be vaguely American influenced in honor (sp) of the day.

Watch this space.

Campbell


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

Chalk me up for at least a couch Campbell! If not, the car will do (has every other swap and brew day )

Looking forward to this. Will see if I can get the day off work and get even more maggoted than if I turned up late.... h34r:!
Nahh, should be a great day. If you're doing two brews, I should at least be around for one!

Will also try to arrange for my sacks of grain from the bulk buy to make it's way up if I haven't collected by then.....

Will bring a keg of something beer-like as well!



Cheers!

PS: Your wife wouldn't have been up in Kingaroy this past week would she? If so, she snubbed me in front of town hall last Tuesday (I think!).....


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/09)

NickB said:


> PS: Your wife wouldn't have been up in Kingaroy this past week would she? If so, she snubbed me in front of town hall last Tuesday (I think!).....



No she wasn't but she would snub you anywhere.


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

:beer: Well played.......















Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (13/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> And I will take the bed-setee thank you very much Campbell. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP



Sorry Pete but Batz beat you by 28 minutes. Up for offer now are three mattresses and one couch.

Campbell


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Sorry Pete but Batz beat you by 28 minutes. Up for offer now are three mattresses and one couch.
> 
> Campbell








Batz


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Sorry Pete but Batz beat you by 28 minutes. Up for offer now are three mattresses and one couch.
> 
> Campbell



Whatever happened to Age before Beauty? 




TP


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

Non Farters get preference Pete. Farting is the new smoking......





h34r:




! 







Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/09)

NickB said:


> Non Farters get preference Pete. Farting is the new smoking......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will all be sorry when Batz starts zonking & snoring away in the early hours Nick. 
Why else do you think he is usually confined in his swag as far away as possible from everybody? :lol: 

TP


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> You will all be sorry when Batz starts zonking & snoring away in the early hours Nick.
> Why else do you think he is usually confined in his swag as far away as possible from everybody? :lol:
> 
> TP




Because you snagged the bloody bed three months before !

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/09)

Batz said:


> Because you snagged the bloody bed three months before !
> 
> Batz






TP


----------



## clean brewer (13/6/09)

> Would never have picked you for a League player Jody.........


I actually did alright from u/8s till about u/13s and then I stayed the same size and everyone else matured and I was the lost little boy..  Still played up until u/17s then that was it...

The clinic is actually for me to coach...  


> I hope your not using that as an excuse for not being there?


No, its more an excuse to come... "honey, I have a clinic in m'dore on the 4th july.. better stay the night" then go to brew day after...


----------



## Batz (13/6/09)

TidalPete said:


> View attachment 28029
> 
> 
> TP


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/09)

Back at you & it's all over Batz.

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (15/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> ...to be bigger than ten bears!!!!



I don't get it??? What's wrong with bears?








stillscottish said:


> ....If I stay off the drink it's a possibility with the antiques....



Campbell,

That sounded very, very convincing to me  , however, best of luck sticking to it in the company of this lot :lol: .

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> This sounds like it's going to be bigger than ten bears!!!! I'd better start organising things.
> Watch this space.
> Campbell



Pissed Again?  
I think he means "Bigger than Ben Hur? Chappo?
Looking forward to it Campbell.  

TP


----------



## winkle (17/6/09)

> bring out yer antiques



Looks like there'll be a bunch of antiques attending (self included), does anyone remember "never trust anyone over 30". <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (18/6/09)

It's alright Winkle, Campbell tells me has it covered for you antiques...






Chap Chap


----------



## stillscottish (18/6/09)

Hardy har har. <_<


----------



## roverfj1200 (20/6/09)

I would like to come along to this great event and see how the old timers made beer


Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Will bring some VB's for ya... :icon_vomit: MMMMMMMMMMMM Maybe not..


----------



## stillscottish (20/6/09)

You can have my spot.
I've just looked at my roster for that weekend and the fixed pattern rotating roster that I've worked for the last 12 years has apparently been thrown out the window. My size tens will be kicking the boss's door down on Monday morning. :angry: :angry:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/6/09)

:angry: Wanna hand to kick the crap out of him Campbell? That's just plain rude.

Chappo


----------



## winkle (20/6/09)

What!, and I'd even washed me hair in preparation for this event.
Drop a stool on the desk mate.


----------



## stillscottish (20/6/09)

winkle said:


> What!, and I'd even washed me hair in preparation for this event.
> Drop a stool on the desk mate.



A three legged or three pointed one?


----------



## NickB (20/6/09)

Mate, that's just crap!

Let us know if it's still on as I'm dead keen to get over for the arvo...


Grrr.


Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (20/6/09)

Oh yeah, it'll still be on even if I have to take a couple of days leave.
I've worked there for 22 years without complaining much about anything up till now. I reckon I'm entitled to a bit of a blast next week. It was the only concession that we managed to get towards having some normalcy (sp?) in our lives, i.e. being able to plan things in advance knowing when your weekend off was - we only get 1 every three weeks.
It's an outrage I tell you, an OUTRAGE!!!!

Grumpy-at-work
Campbell


----------



## winkle (20/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> A three legged or three pointed one?



I'd have gone free-form, but hey you are the artist B)


----------



## stillscottish (21/6/09)

Here's the recipes I was thinking of doing

APA

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Brewday APA
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.81 % 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 80.95 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.52 % 
0.15 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 2.86 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 2.86 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (30 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 73.4 C 65.0 C 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CAP

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Brewday CAP
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.85 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SGrain 67.31 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 19.23 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.62 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (60 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
0.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 73.3 C 65.0 C 


Hop-wise I'm using what I've got on hand, that's why there's no Cluster in the CAP.

I'm open to suggestions but I don't promise to listen to any of them.  

Campbell


----------



## winkle (21/6/09)

I take it that the wheat is in the CAP for head retention?, you can probably ditch the rice gulls without mishap.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/6/09)

winkle said:


> I take it that the wheat is in the CAP for head retention?, you can probably ditch the rice gulls without mishap.




I don't know about that Winkle... The gear is pretty old might need some fibre to get it moving. h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## stillscottish (22/6/09)

Dusting off the Blundstones after seeing the "boss".
Roster pattern re-established from the 5th but I'll have to take an annual leave day for the Saturday. Meh!!

I like to add a bit of wheat to everything these days, even Weizens.  
You just can't beat good head and that silky mouthfeel.

Ever since I got that huge bag of rice gulls they go into everything too.

Just need to stock up on those flaccid pink hot doggy things now.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (22/6/09)

stillscottish said:


> Dusting off the Blundstones after seeing the "boss".
> Roster pattern re-established from the 5th but I'll have to take an annual leave day for the Saturday. Meh!!
> 
> I like to add a bit of wheat to everything these days, even Weizens.
> ...



Are you getting the ones with the built in frangger?


----------



## chappo1970 (22/6/09)

I think I'm gunna give the hot doggy thingies a miss






Chappo


----------



## stillscottish (22/6/09)

winkle said:


> Are you getting the ones with the built in frangger?



Nah. I'll get the ones from Dealextreme. Tasty, reliable and only $2 for 50. :lol:


----------



## winkle (24/6/09)

I'll bring along a few beers, I'm guessing a few ESB, Choc-oat-late Express stout and Rootin Saison (maybe UXB as well, but not a keg since I got in trouble last time  ).
Extruded "_cheese_" snacks ok since its the 4th o' July?


----------



## NickB (28/6/09)

What time is all this kicking off? I'll be heading down after work (finish 12:30).

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (28/6/09)

Sorry, this has been a bit of a lost weekend what with a friend up from Corowa and the regular Belvedere Beer tasting on Friday night. How's the liver Perry, any left????
I'm just heading out to give mines another flogging so I'll post more details later but I aim to mash in the first at 11am.

Brewday webcam test. It'll only be up while my laptop's on.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (28/6/09)

> the regular Belvedere Beer tasting on Friday night. How's the liver Perry, any left???



Still there I believe, haven't turned yellow just yet.
Is Sully going to be on the door?, because the password will be ********* next week  .
I should get there about 11 to hinder help you out.


----------



## Sully (28/6/09)

winkle said:


> Is Sully going to be on the door?, because the password will be ********* next week  .



What am I getting dragged into now??


Dunno if I can make it just yet... :angry:


----------



## lczaban (28/6/09)

Just to let everyone know - I'M IN!!!

:icon_chickcheers: :beerbang: :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (29/6/09)

Sully said:


> What am I getting dragged into now??
> 
> 
> Dunno if I can make it just yet... :angry:



Because you'd be more reliable than Chap Chap?
:icon_offtopic: How the move going?


----------



## Sully (29/6/09)

winkle said:


> Because you'd be more reliable than Chap Chap?
> :icon_offtopic: How the move going?





I wouldn't let Chap Chap in even if he had a password...



OT - Building and Pest inspection later today then it will be an unconditional contract and have to be moved by the 6th Aug.


Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (29/6/09)

Here's the address. I thought it might come in handy.

71 Frost St, Clontarf - down at the bottom of Silcock St, off Elizabeth Av. 
Here's a shot of the front courtesy of Google. If I'd known they were coming round I'd have cut the grass.

71, last house in the street, not 58 as Google street view has it tagged.

Phone is 3282 3126 for all you telemarketers out there.

Campbell


----------



## roverfj1200 (29/6/09)

Nice looking House But alas I will not be there.... Maybe next time..... You all enjoy and knock the top off one for me...


----------



## NickB (30/6/09)

I. Is. In. There by about 3 at the latest, keg in tow.


Cheers!


----------



## Sully (30/6/09)

NickB said:


> I. Is. In. There by about 3 at the latest, keg in tow.
> 
> 
> Cheers!





BTW Nick, sold your grain to Chappo... h34r:


----------



## NickB (30/6/09)

That's cool mate.......... He still owes me in "special favours" from his brewday. Sure I'll be leaving, six bags of grain in tow 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (30/6/09)

Mmmmmmm.... Smoked Pils :icon_drool2: 

Chappo


----------



## NickB (30/6/09)

Chappo said:


> Mmmmmmm.... Smoked Pils :icon_drool2:
> 
> Chappo



Ahh, the man remembers my special beer with added "protein"... ahem....

You heading along on Sat Chap Chap??????

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (30/6/09)

Looks like I'm being dragged along... I guess you will want your grain and cube back huh? There might be a very slight problem though?

Chappo


----------



## Nevermore (2/7/09)

I'm so there.

I hope everyone has a curbside of clearance at the front wheels, plenty of space to park round the side of the house unless winkle gets the jump and parks all up in thurr

BYO guitar picks & voices


----------



## Sully (2/7/09)

It looks like Im in... Contract on the house crashed and no open house booked this weekend so bring on the brewday. :super: 

oh, and Chappo, next time tell the SWMBO well in advance and not in the 11th hour so you dont get in the shit with her  

Cheers

Sully

PS: whats the password??


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

Sully said:


> ....oh, and Chappo, next time tell the SWMBO well in advance and not in the 11th hour so you dont get in the shit with her



Pffft! I live dangerously... danger is my middle name! :icon_cheers: 

The password is: "I gunna shove a 60lt fermenter into an unmentionable bodily orriface of the next person who askes me what's the password!" <_< 


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## j1gsaw (2/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Pffft! I live dangerously... danger is my middle name! :icon_cheers:
> 
> The password is: "I gunna shove a 60lt fermenter into an unmentionable bodily orriface of the next person who askes me what's the password!" <_<
> 
> ...



Jeeze, if i bring my own fermenter can i have a turn too chap? hahahahah
Will only be a 15L though, im still tight. :lol:


----------



## NickB (2/7/09)

Chappo - what's the "slight problem"? I'll have plenty of space for grain in my car. If you don't however, I could pick up from your place on Sunday arvo sometime....

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

NickB said:


> Chappo - what's the "slight problem"? I'll have plenty of space for grain in my car. If you don't however, I could pick up from your place on Sunday arvo sometime....
> 
> Cheers




Yep that's the problem NickB. Tha Chappo's are down to one car ATM so I just need to work something out with SWMBO as she has "IMPORTANT STUFF"  to do on Saturday so getting the grains to StillAScottishGits is proving difficult.

Chappo


----------



## winkle (2/7/09)

What is the current expected body count on this Campbell?


----------



## stillscottish (2/7/09)

winkle said:


> What is the current expected body count on this Campbell?



A philosophical question there............

Head count on Saturday might be about 25. There's some K'n'K ers coming along to see how to make porridge and a couple of non-beery times coming along later in the day.
Body count on Sunday is a different story. :lol: 

There's a couple less since Batz and Julie aren't able to come down now. That means that Tidal Pete's been upgraded to a bed. It's a double so he's looking for someone to bunk up with. First in best dressed. h34r: 

I had a crisis this morning. Went to change gas bottles and the washer on my reg failed. Made some feeble excuse at work why I would be an hour late and made a detour via Rossco's. Can't have a brewday with no gas!!

Campbell


----------



## winkle (2/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> A philosophical question there............
> 
> Head count on Saturday might be about 25. There's some K'n'K ers coming along to see how to make porridge and a couple of non-beery times coming along later in the day.
> Body count on Sunday is a different story. :lol:
> ...



I'll bring a back-up for my keg (just in case).

Edit: might bring a few fold-up chairs if there's that many coming.


----------



## stillscottish (2/7/09)

Chuck a couple in if you want. I've got quite a few chairs here and there's always some no-shows (wowsers).


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> There's a couple less since Batz and Julie aren't able to come down now. That means that Tidal Pete's been upgraded to a bed. It's a double so he's looking for someone to bunk up with. First in best dressed. h34r:



Very unhappy about this as the missus is 64 & pregnant again. :lol: 
There must be someone attending who has a couple of sisters or their mother to bring along? :icon_drool2: I would pay beer. 

TP


----------



## stillscottish (3/7/09)

NickB said:


> I. Is. In. There by about 3 at the latest, keg in tow.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



You'll have missed most of the action by then. My carefully planned flowchart shows that I'll be draining the second runnings of the second brew by then.

Bets anyone. :lol: :lol: 

It all looks good on paper but I'm sure it will all have turned a bit pooey by 2pm.

Campbell
hoping for an immaculate conception.


----------



## winkle (3/7/09)

Probably be shoveling the steaming pile of mash off the floor back into the tun about 2pm h34r:


----------



## stillscottish (3/7/09)

I've only done that once!!
You didn't complain when you were drinking the results, or is that because I forgot to mention it at the time. -_-


----------



## winkle (3/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> I've only done that once!!
> You didn't complain when you were drinking the results, or is that because I forgot to mention it at the time. -_-



:lol: 
I thought I'd tasted brick. :icon_cheers:

Edit: sorting out some samples for tomorrow right now (and sampling the samples)


----------



## NickB (3/7/09)

> You\'ll have missed most of the action by then. My carefully planned flowchart shows that I\'ll be draining the second runnings of the second brew by then.
> 
> Bets anyone. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...




Putting my money on JUST starting the second mash by 3:30.... h34r:

Will drag along a keg of pils or something. Do we want the 5% or the 6.5% stuff? 

Won\'t be staying, hanging around \'till 8 or so.

Chappo - If the grain doesn\'t make it up, I\'ll make time to duck over to yours to grab it.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (4/7/09)

NickB said:


> Chappo - If the grain doesn\'t make it up, I\'ll make time to duck over to yours to grab it.
> 
> Cheers



Sorry fella's but I'm a no show today I have few big family issue to be sorted out. :angry: Have a great day and hopefully I'll catch up to you guys very soon. Make sure you guys take plenty of photo's of the antique roadshow, yeah! h34r: And keep TP away from the prawns and the women (he's a smooth old bugger).

NickB give me call as I you can pick up your grains anytime mate even if I'm not home the brewery is never locked just rol up the door at the front.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Nevermore (4/7/09)

Sooooooo


----------



## Sully (4/7/09)

Sorry I couldnt make it in the end, I was hoping to escape for a bit this arvo but ended up having a couple of house inspections and had to put the effort into tidying up here and such. <_<

I hope the Antique Roadshow brewing went well.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (5/7/09)

Well I think I had a good time :unsure: , thanks to Hannah and Campbell & Ross for a good day/nite. GG you left your camera there, its amazing how many but-crack shots you can put on a digital camera :icon_cheers:
Heres one of us taste testing some Bintara.
View attachment 28576

Pete's put on some weight.


----------



## NickB (5/7/09)

Thanks Hannah and Campbell for a great evening (albeit brief!)

Tasted some more amazing beers, and talked a lot of shit. TP - Found another 10c for you mate.... h34r:

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (5/7/09)

All in all a good day with good mates. I've only once left a fermenter tap open and of course it was yesterday.
Still plenty food left so I should do it all over again next week.

Now.......

For Sale

Digital camera and case

Pair of Spectacles

Nothing else has turned up yet but if it does, I'll stick it on Ebay.

And who didn't flush the dunny? The old one in the middle of the back yard.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## winkle (5/7/09)

> For Sale
> 
> Pair of Spectacles



Left in the freezer again?
Everything tastes like passionfruit today.


----------



## stillscottish (5/7/09)

Under the pillow.

I was hoping for a bit of crit on the passiona. To me there's something missing in the middle of the flavour palette.
Lots of fruit but the bitterness doesn't seem to match. Not sure whether it's too much or too little. It's only 12 IBU with 5gm coriander. Maybe up them both next time.

Back to the barbie

Campbell


----------



## winkle (5/7/09)

stillscottish said:


> Under the pillow.
> 
> I was hoping for a bit of crit on the passiona. To me there's something missing in the middle of the flavour palette.
> Lots of fruit but the bitterness doesn't seem to match. Not sure whether it's too much or too little. It's only 12 IBU with 5gm coriander. Maybe up them both next time.
> ...



Hmmm, maybe it needs a bit more conditioning time, the fruit pretty much overwelmes everything but does give it a very nice tart finish, the sweet/sour thing worked quite well as far as I can recall. Will have to try it with a fresh palate (sober) and give you a more considered answer :icon_cheers: .
Back to bed.

Edit: should do one of these brewdays on the beach in summer.


----------



## stillscottish (5/7/09)

winkle said:


> Will have to try it with a fresh palate (sober)



Yes! That was the missing ingredient. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nevermore (6/7/09)




----------



## TidalPete (6/7/09)

Many thanks to Campbell & Hannah for a great arvo\night. Had some top beers & a top time. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------

